# Need sum help



## Tinykey (12/9/19)

Oky guys and girls need sum help

Bought revolver at vapecon... But there a issue... Omh is running 0.4 or higher... It keeps poping hot juice into my mouth.. Running it on 45w on puma mod... It not nice.. Need sumone to assit...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (12/9/19)

Tinykey said:


> Oky guys and girls need sum help
> 
> Bought revolver at vapecon... But there a issue... Omh is running 0.4 or higher... It keeps poping hot juice into my mouth.. Running it on 45w on puma mod... It not nice.. Need sumone to assit...


First thing, try dropping wattage to 35w. 

Second, check your wicking isn't too thin. Juice is getting into the chimney so there is likely a wicking issue.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (12/9/19)

Mmmmm. Revolver. Shooting hot juice. Makes sense.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Raindance (13/9/19)

zadiac said:


> Mmmmm. Revolver. Shooting hot juice. Makes sense.


Bill Clinton had the same issue.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

